# Master Painted Dark Elves



## Germican (Aug 29, 2009)

Selling 

Master Painted War Hydra (some paint damage at neck and is off base)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Master-Painted-...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cb5b3234b#ht_500wt_1041

10 Master Painted Black Guard
http://cgi.ebay.com/10-Master-Paint...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cb5b32bd5#ht_500wt_1041

6 Master Painted Dark Riders
http://cgi.ebay.com/6-Master-Painte...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cb5b33002#ht_500wt_1041


----------

